# Looking For A Different Watch?



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

If you're tired of that same old, same old watch on your arm, you might want to try one of these:

http://zorigami.free.fr/odd_watches/


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

what's a watch?


----------



## Jacklar (Jul 23, 2005)

The "Jörg SCHAUER - Timeless Digital" by far my favorite.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I like this one:










Take care, Margaret


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

What's this concept of a time piece on the arm? Watches should be properly kept in the pocket.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

BigDL said:


> Watches should be properly kept in the pocket.


Why, so you can play . . . oh, never mind.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

SINC said:


> Why, so you can play . . . oh, never mind.


 If you must know, to keep an eye on *things*


----------

